# Ejection des Cd avec un iMac G5 ... au vrai sens du terme !!!



## maxetlu (15 Septembre 2005)

Je possède un iMac G5 1,6 GHz et je souhaiterais signaler un problème lors de l'éjection des Cd ...

Lorsque j'ai acheté mon iMac les Cd ne sortait qu'à moitié du lecteur et donc resté dans celui-ci ...

Maintenant je suis obligé de mettre ma main dessous car lors de l'éjection ils sont ... éjectés !!!  ; ainsi ils tombent du lecteur ...

Après une petite frayeur j'ai pris l'habitude de les retenir mais ce problème est surprenant car survenu 1 an après l'achat de l'appareil et dangereux pour le Cd la première fois que cela se passe ...


----------



## djaaf (15 Septembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas la première fois que j'entends parler de ce problème..
C'est un pb d'usure de la feutrine située dans la fente du lecteur côté châssis.
Il suffit de mettre une deuxième épaisseur en collant par dessus celle d'origine une feutrine du même type...cette feutrine sert de "frein"..et évite d'avoir à la longue un CD expulsé à 1m  

Tout ça se fait biensûr via l'intérieur de l'iMac...donc démontage du capot arrière et du combo ou superdrive..

Bonne bricole


----------



## maxetlu (16 Septembre 2005)

Ok ... Ne me sentant pas très bricoleur quand il s'agit de mon iMac (c'est mon bijou  ) je crois que je vais continuer à mettre ma main dessous ...  

Merci quand même du tuyau


----------



## chroukin (16 Septembre 2005)

Y'a pas moyen d'avoir une vidéo de cette éjection ? Que je vois l'effet que ca fait...



Je suis sérieux j'aimerais bien une vidéos si c'est possible

realaume@hotmail.com


----------



## maxetlu (16 Septembre 2005)

je vais essayer de le filmer et de le mettre sur internet ...
Je pense que ce sera bon ce soir ...


----------



## maxetlu (16 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est j'ai filmé et mis la vidéo sur internet ... 

Pauvre Cd ... lol c'était pour vous montrer ce fut un bon cobaye  :love: 

Ejection Cd iMac.mov

:rateau:


----------



## Romain le Malin (16 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous,

cela m'est également arrivé trois ou quatre fois sur mon iMac qui n'a que trois mois, alors on ne peut pas vraiment parler d'usure de quoi que ce soit !. Depuis, je place toujours la main sous le lecteur pendant l'éjection, on ne sait jamais ! ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (16 Septembre 2005)

mouahahahhahahahhahahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha le bruit trop bon ! :love:


----------



## maxetlu (16 Septembre 2005)

lol

Je voudrais préciser que le Cd est en pleine forme et que donc il n'a pas subit de dommages ...
En plus il était totalement consentant ... 

Je prévois contre d'éventuels procès pour maltraitance de Cd :love: :rateau:

loooool


----------



## Apca (16 Septembre 2005)

MOUHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHUHUHUHHIHIHIHIHOHOHOHOHOHHAHAHAHAHAHA        

Exellent  ! ! !

Coup de boule !  :love:  :love:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2005)

Pour l'épreuve du lancer de disques aux Jeux Olympiques, il faut que tu t'entraînes encore.  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2005)

si tu mets un panier de basket dessous tu vas winner sec mon gars


----------



## Ycare (17 Septembre 2005)

maxetlu a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est j'ai filmé et mis la vidéo sur internet ...
> 
> Pauvre Cd ... lol c'était pour vous montrer ce fut un bon cobaye  :love:
> 
> ...




Pas mal en effet :love:, j'ai pas hâte que le mien fasse pareil ^^.

Petite question au passage, c'est quoi ce prog qui fait apparaitre le CD taille réelle sur l'écran à l'endroit où se trouve le SuperDrive ?! C'est assez original et jamais vu avant (2 mois sur Mac hein  )


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal en effet :love:, j'ai pas hâte que le mien fasse pareil ^^.
> 
> Petite question au passage, c'est quoi ce prog qui fait apparaitre le CD taille réelle sur l'écran à l'endroit où se trouve le SuperDrive ?! C'est assez original et jamais vu avant (2 mois sur Mac hein  )



Il s'agit de Disc Top. Sinon, je n'ai pas ce problème dont on parle ici. J'ai mon iMac depuis un an maintenant, à l'époque j'avais plutôt  pensé que l'on pouvait rayer le contour du mange-disques. Ça n'est en fait pas le cas.


----------



## Ycare (17 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit de Disc Top.



Tiens toi aussi t'as droit à un bisou pour la peine :love: Marchi monsieur !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Septembre 2005)

maxetlu a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est j'ai filmé et mis la vidéo sur internet ...
> 
> Pauvre Cd ... lol c'était pour vous montrer ce fut un bon cobaye  :love:
> 
> ...


Ce ne serait pas un Verbatim violet qui a servit de cobaye par hasard ? J'ai cru reconnaitre pour avoir acheter les même dans des boites slim de différentes couleurs:rose:
Sinon superbe video, et très beaux rebonds


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Septembre 2005)

Les fonctions cachées de l'imacG5  .....    le grille pain éjecteur 



Apple tu m'épatâtes
:love: :love:


----------



## maxetlu (24 Septembre 2005)

Bravo eddy1103 !!!
C'est bien ça ... Le Cd étant déja abimé et n'en ayant pas d'autres osus la main ben il était tout désigné pour .... lol


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (24 Septembre 2005)

maxetlu a dit:
			
		

> Bravo eddy1103 !!!
> C'est bien ça (...)


:bebe:


----------



## maxetlu (24 Septembre 2005)

lol :rateau:


----------



## garfield (24 Septembre 2005)

maxetlu a dit:
			
		

> Je possède un iMac G5 1,6 GHz et je souhaiterais signaler un problème lors de l'éjection des Cd ...
> 
> Lorsque j'ai acheté mon iMac les Cd ne sortait qu'à moitié du lecteur et donc resté dans celui-ci ...
> 
> ...



Je sais d'oû viens ton problème...tu as utilisé trop souvent le lecteur dvd pour bien paramètrer disc top et du coup tu l'as usé!!!...ça fait bien 15 min que je fignole le temps d'éjection!


----------



## maxetlu (24 Septembre 2005)

Lol c est vrai que j ai passé du temps à le régler ...

Enfin ce pbm est assez rigolo quand même ...
Franchement ce serait trop bon si Steve Jobs fesait une présentation de l'iMac pour une raison quelconque et que ça lui arrivait ...


----------



## garfield (24 Septembre 2005)

maxetlu a dit:
			
		

> Lol c est vrai que j ai passé du temps à le régler ...
> 
> Enfin ce pbm est assez rigolo quand même ...
> Franchement ce serait trop bon si Steve Jobs fesait une présentation de l'iMac pour une raison quelconque et que ça lui arrivait ...



Ahahah!Je vois trop la tête qu'il ferait!Sa seule porte de sortie pour ne pas paraître ridicule serait d'annoncer que c'est un sabotage PCiste!


----------



## maxetlu (24 Septembre 2005)

Ou alors la faute à IBM (pour justifier le passage sur Inel) 

Ok c est nul je sors ... lol


----------



## chroukin (3 Octobre 2005)

Excellent la vidéo !!!

La prochaine étape du tuning iMac : L'éjection avec compteur de vitesse à côté, puis concours lors d'un paris-mactuningshow...

Je sors ? D'accord...


----------



## Ulyxes (6 Novembre 2005)

maxetlu a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est j'ai filmé et mis la vidéo sur internet ...
> 
> Pauvre Cd ... lol c'était pour vous montrer ce fut un bon cobaye  :love:
> 
> ...


Je viens de trouver ce fil, mais le lien ne fonctionne plus


----------



## chroukin (6 Novembre 2005)

Si tu veux la vidéo je peux te l'envoyer par mail. ---------------> MP

@+


----------



## maxetlu (6 Novembre 2005)

En tant que créateur de cette vidéo (   ) je me dois de réparer cette faute ... lol
Je m'en vais de ce pas corriger le lien ...
Je te tiens informé


----------



## iteeth (16 Juillet 2006)

Oui, depuis quelque jours, il fait une indigestion de cd et dvd en tout genre. En fait, à chaque éjection, le cd est literralement ejecté du lecteur et traverse ma chambre... jsuis obligé de mettre ma main pour les retenir maintenant... 
Est-ce une rébellion des imac? Suis-je le seul?


----------



## Caligari (16 Juillet 2006)

Apparemment, tu n'es pas le seul , m&#234;me si cela a l'air un peu moins violent que dans ton cas (dommage, la vid&#233;o montrant le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne n'est plus en ligne)


----------



## iteeth (17 Juillet 2006)

Ah ben jme sens moins seul maintenant! Moi aussi mon imac devient fou...


----------



## iteeth (17 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour le lien. Curieux quand même ce phénomène...:mouais:


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juillet 2006)

maxetlu a dit:
			
		

> En tant que créateur de cette vidéo (   ) je me dois de réparer cette faute ... lol
> Je m'en vais de ce pas corriger le lien ...
> Je te tiens informé




Dès que le lien est réparé, je vais voir ça !!


----------



## Souvaroff (17 Juillet 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:
			
		

> D&#232;s que le lien est r&#233;par&#233;, je vais voir &#231;a !!



'Mon avis tu peux l'oublier&#8230; Surtout depuis novembre 2005&#8230; Je pense que la video est aux archives de l'INA maintenant


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juillet 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> 'Mon avis tu peux l'oublier&#8230; Surtout depuis novembre 2005&#8230; Je pense que la video est aux archives de l'INA maintenant




Ah effectivement !! J'avais pas fait gaffe à la date, puisque le message avant moi date aussi d'aujourd'hui !!


----------



## dada didouda (18 Juillet 2006)

iteeth a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le lien. Curieux quand même ce phénomène...:mouais:



curieux mais très drôle... j'aimerais bien voir une video !


----------



## tib51 (18 Juillet 2006)

Moi aussi! La Vidéo! La vidéo! La vidéo!
Il faut que je vois cela!


----------



## EScTB (19 Juillet 2006)

oui!! A quand la video, je vous voir cet exploits!!!
Steve jobs marque 1 beau point sur ce coup la :rateau:


----------



## chroukin (19 Juillet 2006)

Ben envoyez un MP direct a l'auteur ! Il l'avait postee donc il doit bien encore l'avoir


----------

